

How I got the best job, ever.(and resigned 6 months later) - sbastidasr
http://adrtq.com/how-i-got-the-best-job-ever-and-resigned-6-months-later/

======
orware
Wow, sounds a bit like what I did when I left eBay after only about 2 months.

The primary difference? I did so to go back to my previous employer in a new
position.

In your case, you're still young so your responsibilities are less right now,
but making that sort of decision and going to start your own company (without
a reliable income) can be a pretty tough thing for someone else to do once
they have a family that relies upon them.

Good luck with everything!

Also, "Business" there on your homepage seems to be spelled wrong at the
moment (it's currently spelled as "Buisness")

